# conviene fabricar amplificadores para vender



## stalker94 (Ene 28, 2011)

hola amigos tengo una pregunta 

pasa que hace tiempo busco algo para sacar un dinerillo extra y mas cuando empiece con la carrera 

bueno la pregunta es si conviene fabricar amplificadores como para el  auto , portátiles y guitarra digamos nose para venderlos​

pasa que el otro DIA mi tío me pidió un ampli para el auto uno chico asi que le monte 2 tda2003 en stereo el hizo una cajita de madera y compro unas parlantitos baratitos de 50 pesos  se escucha bastante fuete (son de 5 o 6 pulgadas no recuerdo bien aunque tenian un lindo golpe) 

el precio de costo de fabricación fueron 20 pesos incluyendo un potenciómetro una ficha y borneras ósea el precio se puede se puede reducir

y el por el trabajo de armar todo y dejarlo listo me dio 30 pesos 

tomando en cuenta que el es mi tío y de seguro me tiro unos pesos extras 

pero si fuera otra persona ese ampli le hubiera sacado unos 30 35 pesos creo o no 

*acepto anécdotas propias*

y tambien monte para mi mismo uno con un lm386 con control de ganancia (foto en mi album) 
digamos el precio de fabricacion fueron como 12 pesos pogamole 15 y el parlante lo encontre tirado en la calle en una parba de chatarra  

bueno como yo lo veo como me  quedo yo diria que le puedo sacar unos 60 75 pesos talves mas (no es que lo vaya a venderes es para hacer otros iguales)


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Ene 28, 2011)

Y segun...
Tendrias que fijrte, analizar bien precios y ver que productos te convendria comprar y donde te convendria comprarlos.
Por mi parte yo creo que seria un buen negocio, siempre y cuando tengas buenos clientes..


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 28, 2011)

y mira aca en mendoza hay muchos turistas pensaba meterlos en unas cajas de madera haserle un motivo con el aerografo(tengo una de m pero sirve para platillas y cosas simples)  de algo relacionado con la vitivinicultrura (y me voy a la plaza a los artezanos nose)y tambien con diceños a pedido  

o vender remplasos para los estereos osea para la gente que  le vivien robando los stereos  haci solamente conectan el celu o mp3 y listo


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 28, 2011)

una buena idea seria que compararas el precio total, incluyendo el acabado final, y lo compares con un producto similar con eso veras si conviene o no, por otro lado preguntate, que ofresco aparte de lo que ofrece el otro producto?


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Ene 29, 2011)

stalker94 dijo:


> y mira aca en mendoza hay muchos turistas pensaba meterlos en unas cajas de madera haserle un motivo con el aerografo(tengo una de m pero sirve para platillas y cosas simples)  de algo relacionado con la vitivinicultrura (y me voy a la plaza a los artezanos nose)y tambien con diceños a pedido
> 
> o vender remplasos para los estereos osea para la gente que  le vivien robando los stereos  haci solamente conectan el celu o mp3 y listo



Aguante mendoza !!!
Si, yo creo que seria lo mas conveniente, o sino, te vas a una de esas casas meyoristas que venden de todo y te compras algunas cajitas con unas uvas dibujadas y les mandas los amplis adentro..

Saludos

Edit: Mira, te puedo hacer una recomendacion?
Arma este amplificador, es de 10W, y es una maquina, ademas tiene re pocos componentes y en electronica Ga-Vi no te sale mas de 10 Mangos..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-10w-mono-43308/

Yo lo arme y esta buenisimo, ademas, si la queres hacer bien, te conseguis unos disipadores y los pintas de color verde fluor y quedan preciosos

Es lo mejor que podes hacer..


----------



## josej44 (Ene 30, 2011)

Saludos a todos.

Yo creo que si es un buen negocio, pero me pregunto que tipo de amplificador ensamblar, clase A, B, AB, D, con mosfets, complementarios, cuasi complementarios etc.

Cual de estos es el mejor para comercializar?  Espero que alguien me ayude a aclarar mi mente y asi poder seguir con mi idea de vender amplificadores.


----------



## Dano (Ene 30, 2011)

Si conviene o no deberías analizarlo vos no nosotros. Es ir 10 minutos a la casa de electrónica, comprar los componentes y hacer un prototitpo, luego evaluar si los costos + tiempo gastado  valieron la pena.

Desde mi punto de vista no conviene, nadie compra amplificadores caseros, es mejor aprovechar el tiempo mientras sos joven para estudiar...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 30, 2011)

tambien me lo parece, almenos en estos lares el costo de componentes incluyendo el acabado es el doble que un equipo de caracteristicas similares


----------



## josej44 (Ene 31, 2011)

Buenos aportes, gracias
Saben que aqui si se venden los amplificadores caseros y los componentes no son costosos, la duda que tengo es cual de todos tiene mejores prestaciones, son tantos que me demoraria mucho armandolos todos, por eso le pregunto a los que saben.


----------



## stalker94 (Feb 1, 2011)

si aca tambien si los hiciera se venderian especialmente los portatiles como el lm 386 y el tda 2822 para los celulares o los mp3 o los amplificadores para moto 


les voy a mostrar unos numeros y luego ustedes me dicen 

bueno 








fabricar este amlificador portatil me costo unos 7 o 8 pesos argentinos (2 dolares aprox) es circuito incluyendo todos los fichas y potenciometros (tiene 2 potes unos en la parte de atras)

el parante lo resicle pero son baratos como 5 a 10 pesos unos de 5 a 10 w y los chiquitos como los de 0.5 y 1w valen 4 pesos

la cajas compradas como estas





valen unos 8 a 15 pesos

resumiendo 


pcb              7 (si quito las borneras) unos 6
parlante       10 
caja             8
               ______
                 25   

y la podria llegar a venter digamos a unos 50 pesos (los industriales valen 150 pesos en adelante )


----------



## josej44 (Feb 1, 2011)

Me parece que le pones mucho empeño, te quedo muy bien.


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 1, 2011)

Esta bonito para ser casero, pero el que lo compra lo nota muy casero y se hecha para atrás, salvo que suene muy bien.
Tendrías que mejorar las terminaciones, en especial en la tapa y la manija.
La tapa va arriba de las 4 paredes, de esa manera no se ven los cantos arriba, es más, si lo hacés todo con esa madera podés comprarle la cinta color madera que se usa en mueblería para tapar cantos (tapacantos sin más vueltas)


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 1, 2011)

tambies es posible que lo compren si se ven bien, si es rentable no veo por que no hacerlo, y para sumarle a la cuenta debes considerar la pintura y el barnis del acabado


----------



## josej44 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ademas lo más importante de todo, armado con componentes que se consiguen fácilmente lo cual es importantisimo en el momento de una reparación.


----------



## quiroga75 (Feb 2, 2011)

che esta muy buena la iniciativa, yo creo que se pude hacer, tenes que ver bien el tema de la comercialización, lo podrías llevar a casas de electrónica para que te lo pongan en vidriera y ves que pasa. 
saludos


----------



## stalker94 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya cosegui unaS cajita de madera de mdf 

miren que casualidad fui a un camping donde los dueños habian tenido una santeria y la cerraron y en una oriya tenian una bolsa con estas cajitas  le pedi y me dio unas cuantas








imaginensen estas cajitas  bien trabajadas lijadas  y pintadas con algun motivo con la perilla del volumen haciendo juego y un led y las entradas de audio en un costado(guitarra u mp3 4 ya saben)

los resultados que obtube hasta ahora con los paralantitos son exelentes el mas pequeño de todos lo saque de cajitas para wolmans y al palo no satura y tiene un sonido muy claro Y FUERTE con una debida cajita acustica yo creo que andaria muy bien  

TENGO UNA PREGUNTA DE ESE TIPO DE PARLANTITOS BIENE DE DISTINTOS TIPOS  COMO PARA AUDIO (MUSICA) Y OTRO PARA EMITIR SOLO SONIDO COMO UN BEEEP Y NO MAS PORQUE YO COMPRE UNO Y  SE NOTA QUE NO LE VA BIEN LA MUSICA 


DIMENCIONES DE LA CAJITA 


10.5 X 8.5 LAS TAPAS 

Y EL CUERPO

8.5 X 6.5

ALTO 5


----------



## gatomeno (Feb 3, 2011)

realmente puede que sea negocio rentable, osea k le saques un buen precio y los vendas, el problema es 
a quen se los vendes? 
osea yo tenia la misma idea y aun nose si ponerla en practica, aca en chile se consigen las partes muy baratas, el otro dia tenia que arreglar un amplificador con 2 tip35c y al ir a comprarlos al ver el precio compre varios para tener en casa


----------



## Tavo (Feb 4, 2011)

stalker94 dijo:


> ... y el por el trabajo de armar todo y dejarlo listo me dio 30 pesos
> 
> tomando en cuenta que el es mi tío y *de seguro me tiro unos pesos extras...*


 
Estás en argentina? Esos son pesos Argentinos?

Yo por 30 pesos ni enchufo el soldador...  Que hacés hoy en día con 30 pesos en la mano?
Bah, mejor dicho, que hacés con 30 pesos entrando a una casa de electrónica!?
Si ya por tocar el picaporte son $50 mangos. Dos capacitores, un transistor de potencia, un par de resistencias... y ya son como 60 mangos... 

Naa... Para empezar, yo podría una base. $150 mangos por empezar a hacer algo. De ahí a que el artículo (sea lo que sea) esté terminado y entregado, esa cifra se puede duplicar o triplicar. Depende de que cosa sea, y de la relación costo/ganancia.

Hoy en día, el negocio es hacer cosas "polenta". O sea, si hacés un ampli, hacelo de 100+100Wrms; así si le sacás provecho, lo podés vender bien...
La gente no te paga nada las "porquerías", porque hoy en día tenés más potencia de sonido con un teléfono celular que con un LM386....... 

Repito:
Por $30, ni enchufo el soldador.

Saludos.
PS: Últimamente he visto que a bastante gente "no les cuesta mucho" sacar un "ROCA" de la billetera, siempre y cuando el comprador esté conforme con el producto, lo satisfaga bien y no sea "un asalto a mano armada", paga sin problemas.
Hoy en día, 100 mangos no son nada. No es el mismo valor de antes. En poco tiempo las cosas aumentan y aumentan. Hoy con 30 pesos no hacés nada, te comprás un docena de facturas y con los 8 que te sobran una gaseosa. Y listo. Ahí terminó tu ganancia. 

Hoy con $30 no te comprás ni un Fernet, que es lo principal.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 4, 2011)

lo mismo pienso yo, el metodo que almenos en nopalandia me es eficiente es recorrer desguaces en donde por unos pesitos consigues pequeñas etapas de audio de equipos de desecho nomas le haces gabinete de buen ver y listo se venden con mayores ganancias


----------



## stalker94 (Feb 4, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Estás en argentina? Esos son pesos Argentinos?
> 
> Yo por 30 pesos ni enchufo el soldador...  Que hacés hoy en día con 30 pesos en la mano?
> Bah, mejor dicho, que hacés con 30 pesos entrando a una casa de electrónica!?
> ...


jajajaja porque te cres que yo no toco la puerta asi me ahorro 50 mangos jajajaja

y 30 pesos de ganancio lo veo bien si no fue la gran cosa 

si  hise 2 tda 2003 en estereo le coloque  un pote stero en la entrada  y lugo con la mecha de copa  hice lo agujeros en la caja y listo y pegue todo con plasticola


----------



## mcpiebot (Feb 9, 2011)

Hola, que tal?

Necesitas buscar tu mercado, es claro que hacer amplificadores sale barato para quien los hace, pero la pregunta principal es:

¿Quien los va a comprar?

Mencionas que puedes ir a alguna parte o mercado y venderlos, pero necesitas saber a quien se los vas a ofrecer, porque una ama de casa no estará pensando en ir al mercado a comprar un amplificador antes de comprar las cosas para la comida.

¿Cual es tu competencia?

Es mas barato comprarte a ti un ampli casero o es mas barato comprar un ampli chino que ya viene con adaptadores para diferentes mp3, ipod y teléfonos celulares.

¿que va a diferenciar tu amplificador del resto de los productos similares?

Si compro tu ampli, que va a hacer que no me arrepienta de la compra?

¿cuantos amplis puedes fabricar por día? ¿cuanto ganarías por cada ampli?
¿cuantos necesitas vender para poder comprar mas material y tener para vivir?

Me parece que hay muchas cosas que pensar antes de empezar algo así, sin embargo no es imposible
y mientras mas planeado lo tengas, menor sera el riesgo de fracasar.

Saludos!


----------



## stalker94 (Feb 14, 2011)

ya medio  que se me fueron las gans pero talvez mas adelante haga unos cuantos




¿Quien los va a comprar?

amigos conocidos compañeros  amigos de los conocidos y conocidos de los conocidos de los amigos de mis compañeros XD

¿Cual es tu competencia?

y mira uno chino vale aca como 90 pesos  en adelante y vales 50 pesos unos parlantitos sin amplificador


¿que va a diferenciar tu amplificador del resto de los productos similares?

nose lo artesanal pasa que como dige antes yo queria hacer una fucion entre la electronica y las artesanias

Si compro tu ampli, que va a hacer que no me arrepienta de la compra?


depende pero yo creo que no 



¿cuantos amplis puedes fabricar por día? 

y mira si me pongo las pilas podria llegar a fabricar 10 si los fabrico a la par

¿cuanto ganarías por cada ampli?

segun mis calculos es mitad por mitad son 25 pesos la fabricacion y 25 de ganacia

¿cuantos necesitas vender para poder comprar mas material y tener para vivir?

para vivir no es para tanto y para comprar mas material por cada 1 que venda compro material para 2


mira el problema que tengo son los parlantitos no e podido fijarme que biene y ahora que me voy de vacaciones menos y el 28 empiesan las clases  

voy a armar unos y se lo voy  a ofertar a la gente que conosco


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 14, 2011)

y consideraste el tiempo, entre trabajo escuela y fabricar amplis, combiene?


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 21, 2011)

stalker yo creo que si puede funcionar, y más que tenés alma de artesano te quedan muy buenos esos amplis y me gusto el que tenia agarradera. Yo he hecho varios amplificadores por encargo y me ha ido bien ademas se los vendo a conocidos, personas que los ocupan para trabajar y ellos mismos me recomiendan con sus amigos para que me manden a hacer otro amplificador. Podrias centrarte en el hecho de conseguir conectores para las distintas marcas de celulares y asi armar amplificadores bien cheveres para celulares con algunas funciones como un VU metro o algo que lo haga muy llamativo, a la gente le gusta eso. Adelante y creo que en la medida que le pongás empeño te los van a comprar!


----------



## Uro (Mar 10, 2011)

Retomando el tema propuesto al inicio del post, desde mi perspectiva veo que puede ser viable armar amplificadores para la venta. En mi ciudad, por estos días andan vendiendo unos amplis pequeños, ensamblados en madera y al parecer con buenos resultados pues he visto muchos jovenes de mi sector con uno de ellos bajo el brazo. 

Yo por mi parte he iniciado un proyecto de amplificador con formas artísticas que hasta el momento ha tenido buena acogida, utilizando el TDA2822. Resulta económico, a pesar de los precios del mercado local y de los extras que debo implementar para lograr las recreaciones. Desde mi punto de vista soy optimista sin llegar a ser iluso.

Saludos.


----------

